# Canadians can earn a 25k award trip in N.A. by joining Alaska Airlines FF Programme



## BondGuy (Mar 25, 2007)

Join the Alaska Airlines / Horizon Air Mileage Plan frequent flier programme and receive 500 plus 2500 bonus miles for web enrollment:

Join Mileage Plan

Apply for an Alaska Airlines Platinum Plus MasterCard from MBNA

MNBA Application

Receive 20,000 miles upon approval and after paying your first statement, which will include the $75 annual fee

CC Promotions

Spend $2000 to earn 2000 miles.

You can also buy 2000 miles for $50

Buy miles

Now you have 25,000 miles as little as $75 (plus $2000 spending) to perhaps $125

Fly anywhere in North America on AA, CO, DL, or NW for 25k miles, plus taxes and fees

North American redemption chart

The 20k promotion ends March 31

PS - there is a similar deal for Americans to apply for a Visa Signature card:

Visa application


----------



## BevL (Mar 25, 2007)

Actually an AS employee over on Flyertalk has "announced" that the 20K promo has been extended to the end of April.

We love AS FF miles and the card is one of the few really good deals for Canadians, I think, as far as FF miles go.  We had to buy 20K miles but for 600 plus about 18 months worth of spending, trips, etc., we're going to Hawaii first class from Vancouver for about $600 for the two of us.

And around $550 US for both of us to fly return to New York in the fall using one of the $50 companion fares.

Bev


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 25, 2007)

BevL said:


> And around $550 US for both of us to fly return to New York in the fall using one of the $50 companion fares.
> 
> Bev


 
Bev, do the $50 companion fares have to be used in conjunction with the purchase of a full fare ticket or can be used with a discounted fare purchase?  I never could get an answwer on that from AS


----------



## BevL (Mar 25, 2007)

You can use it with any AS ticket.  We got the cheapest tickets for New York and it was just $50 for the additional ticket.  This only works on AS flights, no sharing with other airlines.

I've PM'd you if you want to "test drive" a certificate - not that there's much to it.

Bev


----------



## g4fishing (Apr 4, 2007)

*Only 10000 for Canadians - 20000 for US residents*

Tried to sign up through link but needed a US address.  Phoned and was told that Canadian residents had to go through their Canadian office.  There they told me that promotion was for only 10,000 points.  Still not a bad deal but I passed.


----------

